# US to Ban Sales of All Raw Meat Says FDA!



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2014)

layful: Now they're going too far, first they try to ban raw milk, and now they want to ban raw meat because of food borne illnesses...can't we be trusted to cook a hamburger anymore?? layful: http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/04/01/raw-meat-sales.aspx


layful: layful:


----------



## Ina (Apr 1, 2014)

OK Sea, You got me, and I was worried all the way to the bottom. :hiteachother:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2014)

Ouch!!!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 1, 2014)




----------

